# Ri To Fl Best Route



## johnp

Ok its time to head down to Orlando for a week and I have made this trip before but I really don't care for 95. I've also done the 287 to 81 to 77 to 26 route. I hate traffic and construction. So whats dug up and what should I avoid for this trip. I will be leaving before sunrise on Saturday and checking into Tropical Palms Sunday late afternoon.Quickest way to the warm weather. My last trip south the tranny in the burb went south I don't think I'll have that issue with the Avalanche but I won't install the 4.10 gears till I get back something about putting them in and doing a 2600 mile hard towing break in bothers me.

Ideas anyone.

I'm also taking fuel donations









John


----------



## 3LEES

johnp2000 said:


> Ok its time to head down to Orlando for a week and I have made this trip before but I really don't care for 95. I've also done the 287 to 81 to 77 to 26 route. I hate traffic and construction. So whats dug up and what should I avoid for this trip. I will be leaving before sunrise on Saturday and checking into Tropical Palms Sunday late afternoon.Quickest way to the warm weather. My last trip south the tranny in the burb went south I don't think I'll have that issue with the Avalanche but I won't install the 4.10 gears till I get back something about putting them in and doing a 2600 mile hard towing break in bothers me.
> 
> Ideas anyone.
> 
> I'm also taking fuel donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


I've made that trip many times. My DW's family lives in Watertown, CT.

I-95 north of Fredricksburg VA is the PITS! Between the trucks, tunnels, bridges, bad roads and the TOLLS I would sooner go from RI to FL via Chicago!

The 287 to 77 to 26 to 95 is a very pretty drive, but also has some pretty good grades. I'm not sure of any current construction projects.

If you're not in a great hurry, you can go south from Harrisburg PA via US 15, past Gettysburg, into VA. You pick up US 17 into Fredricksburg where you get on I-95. This is also a very pretty drive, good roads, but several small towns to go through.

Good luck and have a safe trip!

Dan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

John

Another way to go is to take I95/NJT across the Delaware Bridge, then 13 south to US 1, then to US 301. You can than take 301 south almost all the way down if you'd like. Alot of it is two lane...but if you don't like the interstate....

There is one point where you will have to get on US 50, somewhere around Annapolis, and cross the Bay.

You can also stay on 13 and go across the Bay Bridge/Tunnel, and then from Norfolk/Va Beach, take I64 back over to 301 or 95, your choice.

If you break the trip up into 2 days, there is a nice VA State Park just north of the Bridge/Tunnel in Cape Charles, VA., and a great crab shack right up the street from there for dinner.

Tim


----------



## huntr70

hatcityhosehauler said:


> a great crap shack right up the street from there for dinner.
> 
> Tim


Ewwwwwwwwwwwww









Steve


----------



## mswalt

> a great crap shack right up the street from there for dinner.
> 
> Tim
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwww


Gotta agree with you on that one!







Believe I'll pass.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood

mswalt said:


> a great crap shack right up the street from there for dinner.
> 
> Tim
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta agree with you on that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe I'll pass.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Hmmmm....MD/VA.....perhaps our esteemed colleague from CT meant CRAB shack?

Tim must have been practicing before posting....


----------



## Lady Di

John,

If you go by of Harrisburg, get off 8o at Danville, Route 54, and when you reach 11, right in Danville, take 11 South . 11 runs right into 15. Then take 322 south until you reach 81,

Youy don't want to go through Perdix. Winding two lane with lots of traffic.









Hopwe you find a good route.

Have a great time while there too.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

huntr70 said:


> a great crap shack right up the street from there for dinner.
> 
> Tim


Ewwwwwwwwwwwww









Steve
[/quote]

I don't know where my mind was when I typed that this morning...I have since edited it to read crab, like it was meant to this morning when I typed it.

Sorry for any confusion.

Tim


----------



## johnp

Don't worry I knew what you meant









John

Some where between NC and SC is where I usually stop for the night.If I go the inland route I was looking at Stateville KOA as a place call it a day. Anyone been there done that?
If I take the 95 route it will most likely be Camp Pedro at South of the border.

John


----------



## Not Yet

johnp2000 said:


> Ok its time to head down to Orlando for a week and I have made this trip before but I really don't care for 95. I've also done the 287 to 81 to 77 to 26 route. I hate traffic and construction. So whats dug up and what should I avoid for this trip. I will be leaving before sunrise on Saturday and checking into Tropical Palms Sunday late afternoon.Quickest way to the warm weather. My last trip south the tranny in the burb went south I don't think I'll have that issue with the Avalanche but I won't install the 4.10 gears till I get back something about putting them in and doing a 2600 mile hard towing break in bothers me.
> 
> Ideas anyone.
> 
> I'm also taking fuel donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


John,

We did 81/77/26 last year and found no major problems. Have done 95 the whole way also and much perfer the former. Last year we stayed at the Wythville KOA, right on the VA-NC boarder. Great little stay over wiith large level pull throughs - very easy in and out. We stayed there both ends of our trip. I would do anything to avoid 95 between NYC and NVA.

Jared


----------



## 3LEES

johnp2000 said:


> If I take the 95 route it will most likely be Camp Pedro at South of the border.
> 
> John


Have you stayed at the SOTB campground before? I drove through the area ONCE, and did not get out of the car. IMHO the area is seedy at best and not what I would call family friendly. 4 blocks down the street is a "gentlemen's" club.

I have stayed at the Jellystone Campground in Emporia, VA. Nice clean campground with lots of shade and many pull through sites.

Dan


----------



## Camping Fan

johnp2000 said:


> I'm also taking fuel donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Yep, might want to get that collection hat going John.







I took my Outback to Florida in March, 2500 miles round trip, averaged 9 mpg for the trip, total fuel cost right at $700.







And that was with gas prices averaging about $2.35 per gallon, don't know about the east coast, but prices here are running $2.80+ now!


----------



## johnp

The gas is going to hurt heavier trailer and heavy foot I'm thinking somewhere around $1000 in fuel







The last trip was around 600 for gas +1800 for a tranny in the burb.But the kids having fun PRICELESS.

John


----------



## E9E1CEF

No matter which way you decide to go, watch out for the other guy or gal, have an enjoyable and safe trip, and as you pass Exit 33 in SC blow the horn maybe I'll hear it in Beaufort.

CEF


----------



## JimBo99

John,
Have a great trip!! We love to stay at Tropical Palms. We've been there three years in a row. Tell 'em Hi for us.
Jim


----------



## Humpty

A couple of NC stop over options:

KOA Enfield / Rocky Mount - Exit 154 - Don't know anything about it

RVacation Exit 98 - You can see this on from the interstate. It looks nice

KAO Smithfield - Exit 90. I know someone that stayed there for a few days last week. Said construction noise made it unpleasant.

Camp Humpty - 15 minutes West of Exit 97 (HWY 70) - Unlevel driveway, 15 amp power, but VERY cheap.


----------

